# interior trim help



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Can someone please take some pics of how the door jam windlace is finished off at the top? How far back is it cut? Does the vinyl get folded over and glued to hide the inner foam piping? Is it stitched or glued? This is for a 68. Please excuse the bondo dust on the interior, haven't had time to clean it yet.


----------

